

Metasurface Solves Calculus Problems as Analog Computer - vinchuco
http://phys.org/news/2015-01-metasurface-calculus-problems-analog.html

======
fferen
Basic idea:

\- A lens acts as a Fourier transform on an optical signal.

\- d/dx is multiplication by ik in the frequency domain.

\- They made a spatial reflection profile r(x) ~ ix using an array of
nanobricks of different sizes (optimized with simulation)

\- Optical signal -> lens -> reflection from metasurface -> lens = spatial
derivative.

I have the paper if anyone wants it and doesn't have access.

~~~
Church-
I'd like it if you get the chance.

